# Stunning Wild Bird Photos



## SeaBreeze (Sep 16, 2013)

From: The Telegraph

 A newly published book gives a compelling glimpse into the vibrant and fascinating life of birds.* ‘The Handbook of Bird Photography’* provides an intimate insight into the secret world of bird behaviour and the colourful lives of these creatures. The sumptuous book brings together the knowledge, talent, and experience of three well-known professional wildlife photographers – Markus Varesvuo, Jari Peltomaki and Bence Mate – into one beautifully illustrated volume.






 Above, a male red-footed falcon (Falco vespertinus) offering small mammal prey to female, Hortobagyi National Park, Hungary.*Picture: REX/Nature Picture Library
*




 White-tailed sea eagle (Haliaeetus albicilla) being attacked by a common gull (Larus canus) in flight, Norway*Picture: REX/Nature Picture Library
*




 Glaucous gull (Larus hyperboreus) in flight in front of a nearly full moon. Norway*Picture: REX/Nature Picture Library
*




 Red-flanked bluetail (Tarsiger cyanurus) juvenile male, sitting on decoy of adult male, Kuusamo, Finland*Picture: REX/Nature Picture Library
*




 Black woodpecker (Dryocopus martius) flying through snow, Posio, Finland*Picture: REX/Nature Picture Library*


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 16, 2013)

_They are beautiful shots Seabreeze thanks_


----------



## Michael. (Sep 17, 2013)

Great selection of pictures.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 17, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## nan (Sep 18, 2013)

Great photos, SeaBreeze .


----------

